# Alternatives To The Reomiser



## devdev (18/4/14)

In discussions today with @johan and @TylerD I learnt that there are a whole range of atomisers that will work on the Reo, quite often without modification.

A little googling revealed this list of compatible RBAs for the Grand, Grand LP, Mini, etc.,

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/377836-reo-compatible-rbas.html

@Matthee apparently in the past you have posted a link on the forum to where the Reomiser, or something nearly identical to the Reomiser can be sourced other than from Reosmods.com. Do you still have a link to that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Matthee apparently in the past you have posted a link on the forum to where the Reomiser, or something nearly identical to the Reomiser can be sourced other than from Reosmods.com. Do you still have a link to that?


That is not a bottom feeder. It is the original atty the modmaster modified to the RM2. Most Reonauts buy this one for the cap, which does not have an air hole. They then drill an air hole and use it to replace the cap on the RM2 - where the original cap is damaged (too large air hole drilled, thread damage, etc.). Here is the link: http://www.empiremods.com/product_p/trireb.htm.

In other, but related, news, @Rob Fisher and I have ordered us one Cyclone atomizer each for our Reos. Had to go via MyUs.com's personal shopper as the vendor do not ship here. Hope we get it in the not too distant future. The Cyclone can also take an AFC (Air Flow Control) unit, but that only fits on a LP (Low Profile) Reo. Not available from the vendor linked above, but see one can get it here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Matthee said:


> TIn other, but related, news, @Rob Fisher and I have ordered us one Cyclone atomizer each for our Reos.



Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

